# What do you love about your betta "mutts"?



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Many here breed bettas professionally or show bettas, and others just know a lot about what makes a beautiful, quality betta fish. I think most users on here either own or have owned in the past at least one beautiful, breeding-quality fish. 

But what do you love about your current or former betta "mutts?" Those little guys you rescue from their pet store or Walmart cups? They may not have perfect coloring or beautiful fins, but what's gorgeous about your pet store fishy and what makes him or her special to you? Share your pictures! 

I love Parli (Mr. P) because he has an adorable face. It's so expressive! I also see very few fish in the pet store that are piebald, so he immediately stood out to me. Though I love his pretty red fins, my favorite part about his looks is the shiny, teal tint to his scales. Even if it makes him unshowable to have such a funky pattern, I think it's fantastic! Mr. P is also a super friendly fish. He loves to watch me work and says hello by nudging the tank glass with his nose whenever I sit at my desk.

What do you love about your rescued bettas?


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

This was Peach.

















I loved Peach because he was my first betta and he taught me a lot about keeping bettas. He also had the most personality out of all my later bettas. Every morning, when I woke up, I'd look ovrr at his tank to see him staring at me. Then when he saw I was getting up, he swam over to his pellets which sat in front of his tank. Lol, it was like he was pointing at them. XD I'd feed him after he "reminded" me about his breakfast.
Oh yeah! And he had blue eyes!!!! ^-^


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

RowdyBetta said:


> This was Peach.
> I loved Peach because he was my first betta and he taught me a lot about keeping bettas. He also had the most personality out of all my later bettas. Every morning, when I woke up, I'd look ovrr at his tank to see him staring at me. Then when he saw I was getting up, he swam over to his pellets which sat in front of his tank. Lol, it was like he was pointing at them. XD I'd feed him after he "reminded" me about his breakfast.
> Oh yeah! And he had blue eyes!!!! ^-^


Peach was a beautiful fish! Sounds like he had a great personality, too.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you! C: He really did! Unfortunately, after a little over a year I lost him to dropsy.  He even won a pet of the month contest hosted by a local tv station.

Your Parli is a cutie!


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

I love how keen mine seem to be with Human interaction. I don't know if they are just trying to trick me into feeding them or if they want to interact or what. But they make me laugh!


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Haha, they really do! Parli looks like he's yawing sometimes. Does anyone else find themselves talking out loud to their fish? I always apologize to Mr. P for boring him, haha!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol, I do! XD


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Sigmund!*

Sigmund is nothing special when it comes to being a show fish, but I love him nonetheless. My favorite thing about Sigmund is his personality. He is a very calm fish, but he always get excited when I walk in the room. He is also a pretty good listener ( yes i talk to my betta). So that is Sigmund, my lovable mutt! :-D


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dwarden3 said:


> Sigmund is nothing special when it comes to being a show fish, but I love him nonetheless. My favorite thing about Sigmund is his personality. He is a very calm fish, but he always get excited when I walk in the room. He is also a pretty good listener ( yes i talk to my betta). So that is Sigmund, my lovable mutt! :-D


Aw! I wish Mr. P were a little calmer sometimes. He is really skittish compared to other bettas I've seen. Does Sigmund ever hide from you?


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

I just got my new guy about 2 weeks ago from the pet store and he's by far my favorite fishie <3 He has so much more personality, and he's pretty big - he's my first plakat. He was labeled as a double tail halfmoon. He's super curious about everything and loves to explore. his tank is on a nightstand next to my bed and he likes to check out things that i put near his tank - sometimes he flares at them and sometimes he just inspects XD He thinks my phone is the devil. I put it next to his tank once and he flared HARD at it...maybe he hates the color pink? 

he doesn't have a name yet, and he has a white spot on him that i'm trying to treat, but here's a photo of him the day i brought him home.


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

tngirl92 said:


> Aw! I wish Mr. P were a little calmer sometimes. He is really skittish compared to other bettas I've seen. Does Sigmund ever hide from you?


He does when I try to get him to take pictures :-( . I can never get him to pose for a flaring photo, he always hides. So I guess he is camera shy.


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

LillieCharlotte said:


> I just got my new guy about 2 weeks ago from the pet store and he's by far my favorite fishie <3 He has so much more personality, and he's pretty big - he's my first plakat. He was labeled as a double tail halfmoon. He's super curious about everything and loves to explore. his tank is on a nightstand next to my bed and he likes to check out things that i put near his tank - sometimes he flares at them and sometimes he just inspects XD He thinks my phone is the devil. I put it next to his tank once and he flared HARD at it...maybe he hates the color pink?
> 
> he doesn't have a name yet, and he has a white spot on him that i'm trying to treat, but here's a photo of him the day i brought him home.



What an adorable fishy! Parli also likes to look at the things on my desk. He gets really freaked out by anything new!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He needs a heater, LillieCharlotte.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Here's my gorgeous crowntail I picked up from Petco today. I saw him yesterday when I was buying a filter, but didn't have the money on me at the time. I went back today and he was still there, so I had to get him. He was one of the most uniquely colored ones there and I just had to have him! His name is Ares.  He enjoys flaring at everything, but now that he's relaxed he rests a bit then goes around for the occasional swim. 2.5g is a lot better than that little cup he was in for days!

I put his tank on the desk next to my bed and as I looked up from my laptop, he swam over to the side of the tank closest to me and is just hanging out there. Cool little guy. Definitely calmed down a lot.


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

ashleylyn said:


> Here's my gorgeous crowntail I picked up from Petco today. I saw him yesterday when I was buying a filter, but didn't have the money on me at the time. I went back today and he was still there, so I had to get him. He was one of the most uniquely colored ones there and I just had to have him! His name is Ares.  He enjoys flaring at everything, but now that he's relaxed he rests a bit then goes around for the occasional swim. 2.5g is a lot better than that little cup he was in for days!
> 
> I put his tank on the desk next to my bed and as I looked up from my laptop, he swam over to the side of the tank closest to me and is just hanging out there. Cool little guy. Definitely calmed down a lot.


Aw, he's so pretty! Some of his rays look kind of curly in the picture, interesting, I like that!


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

tngirl92 said:


> Aw, he's so pretty! Some of his rays look kind of curly in the picture, interesting, I like that!


Thank you! Yeah, some are curly lol. The other CTs in the store didn't have nearly as much fin as him and he was so feisty in his little cup, I couldn't say no.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

You know what I love about my "mutts?" 
So much personality! So much variety! And of course, with both combined, you get this wonderful mix of amazing, awesome, and totally fun companions Everyone rushes to greet me when I walk into my room, or go over to say hi to them (they've learned to associate me with noms :lol 
-Neil is veiltail, dark blue with orange on dark orange dotted finnage, the Boss Fish and he has the attitude to match it. He always gets fed first, has his tank cleaned first, and is also the biggest baby of the bunch. He'll sulk and bite his tail when I move him too far away from his favorite girl (I found that out the hard way.) 
-Chappy is a blue-turquoise crowntail, is a piggy (circles her food like a shark and audibly chews), and loves to show off and flirt with the boys. She's also very friendly and curious, and loves plants (she is at her happiest when I arrange them so that it's a little too crowded.) She is Neil's favorite neighbor. 
-Ray Charles is my big red-orange vt blind boy, who loves to rest on plants and forage for food. He doesn't flare, and is naturally a source of fascination for both the boys and girls. 
-Declan is the best bubblenest maker! He's smaller than Neil, but extremely handsome (He's a halfmoon, all black with copper scales, full finnage in perfect condition) and slightly shy. He's also kinda vain. :roll: When I put him in a bare bottomed temp. home while his tank is being cleaned, he'll stick to the bottom and stare at his reflection. He likes to show off for the ladies, and is very mild mannered (never seen him flare!) 
-Tsarina is the new girl. She rocks her dark purple scales, on magenta vt finnage, and is all sweetness and curiosity. She loves to play hide and seek with a plant in her that it the same color scheme as she, and interact with her neighbors. Her tank is on the chest nearest to my bed, and so she'll also hover nearest me, to watch what I'm doing. Especially when I watch videos on my laptop! :lol: I recently moved Declan's tank next to hers, and I just know they'll mesh well.

So that's my school. I love them, and we all exist in perfect harmony. If this was too long, well.......you asked! Lol you should know better than to ask a crazy fish lady about her fish :mrgreen:


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

quietlythundering said:


> You know what I love about my "mutts?"
> So much personality! So much variety! And of course, with both combined, you get this wonderful mix of amazing, awesome, and totally fun companions Everyone rushes to greet me when I walk into my room, or go over to say hi to them (they've learned to associate me with noms :lol
> -Neil is veiltail, dark blue with orange on dark orange dotted finnage, the Boss Fish and he has the attitude to match it. He always gets fed first, has his tank cleaned first, and is also the biggest baby of the bunch. He'll sulk and bite his tail when I move him too far away from his favorite girl (I found that out the hard way.)
> -Chappy is a blue-turquoise crowntail, is a piggy (circles her food like a shark and audibly chews), and loves to show off and flirt with the boys. She's also very friendly and curious, and loves plants (she is at her happiest when I arrange them so that it's a little too crowded.) She is Neil's favorite neighbor.
> ...


Aw! I love that you have special traits to list for each fish.  I am still learning the personality of just my one little guy, but it's great to see someone who has created a happy home for so many!


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

tngirl92 said:


> Aw! I love that you have special traits to list for each fish.  I am still learning the personality of just my one little guy, but it's great to see someone who has created a happy home for so many!


Thank you 
I'm just glad I have someplace where I can go and talk about my guys and NOT be given "The Look." I feel like the Fan Club Chairman from Pokemon


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> He needs a heater, LillieCharlotte.


He has a heater, he is in a 2.5 gallon with a hydor 50 watt. That photo was literally just after i brought him home-i put him in a temporary 1 gallon for one day because his tank was in storage but i moved him to his current home the next day.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I think so called 'mutts' always make the very best pets,whether they are fish,dogs or cats.What I love about my Betta 'mutts' is that they are all extremely friendly and get very excited when they see us.Button & Piglet like playing hide & seek with me and Peanut likes watching me through the window outside.They all love it when I whistle to them & they zoom around very happily when I do.They are all very funny too and curious little boys,they like to watch everything that goes on around them.Plus I love their sweet little faces which remind me of cartoon characters.They are just lovely! :mrgreen:


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

This is Kaida, the all powerful Pet store fish!
I bought him when wandering past, not only did he follow me as I darted back and forth looking at things while waiting for the shop attendant, when I put my fingers up to his tank he danced at me..I didn't know they COULD dance!
Now he chases me about the tank, only stopping when he locates a frozen bloodworm I missed when doing a meal siphon, then he stalks it for a good few minutes, just in case its a dangerous adversary.
The iridescence of his tail mesmerize me. When the tank light lights him from the front he shines green, from behind a soft pink, top down a lovely blue.
Unsure about the odd jagged edge of his tail fin. He has only been home a week so I can't tell if that is just his shape or not...


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

^

What a cutie!


----------

